# sneaky snake!



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2009)

This little guy or gal has been living inbetween the walls of my house for a couple years.... usually it just sticks its head out to see whats going on, haha, will have to talke pic of that for you, but here it is trying to give me heart attack! Hiding under the mulch.







Close up!


----------



## ismart (Jul 14, 2009)

He/she looks kinda like a common garter snake. Thats cool that it stays in the same spot every year. I used to see those when i was a kid. Now i never see any


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2009)

Every time I go outside, it is in diff place, I have to staple plastic over windows every day, cause in day I need air and at nite, have to close up, windows are not finished, and is in Bugatorium where we are working, well I digress, the snake is always somewhere under the window and I forget it may be there and it scares me every time. haha, I caught it and thru it in neighbors yard a few weeks ago, it came back! Course with the buldge it has put under the siding, it may have relatives lurking about :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh ya see the white color in top right of pic, that is where hubby tried to cover up her hole, she just went around it!


----------



## Rick (Jul 14, 2009)

That's cool.


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 14, 2009)

some people keep them as pets, id keep one if i found it.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2009)

hah! I know just where u can get u one!


----------



## revmdn (Jul 14, 2009)

You should mark it with paint, so if you see one without paint you know you have more than one.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2009)

i was gonna, maybe nail polish, hope it sticks its fingers out!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> ....... haha, I caught it and thru it in neighbors yard a few weeks ago, .......


No way I am going to move next to your house


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 14, 2009)

lol literally 30 minutes after the i want a snake post i found one and caught it, i probably wont keep it though my mom is terrified of it lol, it looked at her and she ran away screaming :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 15, 2009)

Those are aquatic snakes - you live near a pond right? Probably there is a mating colony under your house and you see more than one but they look the same. Those are super cool pets - they love eating goldfish, which I hate goldfish anyways so that makes me happy


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

haha, u guys always give me a good laugh just when I need it most,,,, thanks! I would not throw at u Yen, and if I did, I would say it fell from the sky! yea the sky is fallin! help! Water snake? oh thanks that really freakes me out now. Yes front yard is all water. I live on slab, so they in the walls? I leavin too, whats your address again Yen?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> haha, u guys always give me a good laugh just when I need it most,,,, thanks! I would not throw at u Yen, and if I did, I would say it fell from the sky! yea the sky is fallin! help! Water snake? oh thanks that really freakes me out now. Yes front yard is all water. I live on slab, so they in the walls? I leavin too, whats your address again Yen?


Don't you know snake follows whereever you go? Stay away from me you snake thrower :lol: :lol:   

Well don't worry Rebecca that garter snake is as scared as you


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

lol garter snakes dont even have teeth i let mine bite me just to laugh at it MUAHAHA


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

haha, when I grabbed it, it opened its mouth as wide as it could, my hubby was dancing around making sure I didn't get to close to him, he was no help at all....

then I am on my way Yen  

Here is pic of it checking out if it is safe to come out, can y's see it's head?






And here is getting ready to sun itself...






and here it is too, can u see him?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 15, 2009)

humm, I am thinking maybe I need to order different color mulch, maybe purple!


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 15, 2009)

wow that's a good size garter Rebecca  maybe the mating season is near, i heard female releases pheromone which attracts lot of males and turn into a mating balls.... hope i am not scaring you more now  i know petstores sell them maybe they will take your snake


----------



## worldofmantis (Jul 15, 2009)

i think by this time of year they have already mated, she will lay her eggs in your wall and next year u will have 50 of the buggers squirming around!

btw have u smelled that horrid smell they let off when they are scared? phew!


----------

